# Gibson Es 335 Volume controls question



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HI Guys

Just got to play with my nephews Gibson Es 335 ( 2003 Model).
First of all when you togle to the individual pickups, all is normal. Volume and tone work correctly.

Its in the middle togle position that I find strange.
I noticed in this position, that if either Volume control is set to ZERO, I get no volume.
Better explanation
Bridge Volume on 10 and neck volume on ZERO = no sound 
Neck volume on 10 and bridge volume on ZERO = no sound.

on either case, if I bring the Zero volume control to 1, I get sound.

Is this normal for a Gibson or has someone messed with the controls.

all reaponses appreciated.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That's normal wiring for a LP/SG/335-type guitar. We've been talking about this in this thread. I'm guessing you've been using the independent volume controls without knowing, but the "traditional" wiring for 4 knob, 3-way switch, 2 humbucker Gibsons is the way you describe it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As noted, perfectly normal for that guitar and many others that use dual volume controls. Here is a schematic of similar wiring for a Les Paul. The Volume pot is the 500k audio to the left on the diagram. The volume level will be a function of the proportion of resistance "above" the arrow (wiper), relative to the total resistance of the pot. So, as the resistance between the wiper and ground gets smaller, the volume is decreased.

When only one pickup is used at a time, those pots work in exactly that fashion. When BOTH pickups are on, however, the wiper from each pot is connected to the same point. This means that the resistance between the wiper and ground of each volume pot is placed in parallel with the other one. Right away, that makes for a smaller resistance to ground, which will necessarily limit the volume attainable. 

For example, if the neck volume is set low such that the resistance going to the wiper is 400k (of the total 500k), and the wiper-to-ground resistance is the remaining 100k, then even if I turn my bridge volume up to max, the resistance between the wiper and ground will be 500k+100k or 83.3k, when both pickups are on.

Of course, once you go from N+B to bridge alone, that 100k in parallel is removed and the max volume is restored. There is no doubt that volume presets for each individual pickup can be useful, however a basic system, such as used in a great many guitars, can provide enough awkwardness for those who like to use both pickups, that many can find a single master volume more convenient. Six of one, half dozen of the other, eh?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation of how/why this works, Mark! It's always good to know a little bit of the theory behind my basic solder-by-numbers ability


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

great response guys....realy appreciated...

I think its cool that after all these years there is still plenty of mysteries to be resolved....

Keep on rockin everyone....


----------

